# Antec VP450P cable sleeving...



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2014)

Hai,

I want to have my Antec VP450P PSU cables to be sleeved in Pure Black colour.Anybody who can do that here in Hyderabad please PM me asap.I have a budget of 1k for my PSU cable sleeving.

Thanks & Regards,
bavusani aka bssunil.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2014)

Check locally, they are available here (thermal ones) in the oem cable store.. Dont know about the price but I guess they arent that costly


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Check locally, they are available here (thermal ones) in the oem cable store.. Dont know about the price but I guess they arent that costly



Where???


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2014)

Search locally, in OEM cable shops or try ebay


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Search locally, in OEM cable shops or try ebay



I want this and not only cable sleeves.

I want to have my Antec VP450P PSU cables to be sleeved in Pure Black  colour.Anybody who can do that here in Hyderabad please PM me asap.I  have a budget of 1k for my PSU cable sleeving.


----------

